# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  DJ Mixer

## djmixerreviews

Hercules RMX, is committed to following and supporting DJs as they change by offering a digital audio solution worthy of their devotion to music. DJ Mixer, communicate for windows is an ideal DJ mixing software for beginners. Hercules DJ Control MP3 e2, offers a vigorous set of features yet remains easy-to-use and reasonable for a wide audience of music fans. DJ Mixer, highlighting has an easy-to-use graphical interface that lets you automate common tasks like beat mixing automatic-gain master-tempo record mixes automatic beat and tempo detection allows you to easily match two songs for a perfect transition.

Hercules RMX, is committed to following and supporting DJs as they change by offering a digital audio solution worthy of their devotion to music. DJ Mixer, communicate for windows is an ideal DJ mixing software for beginners. Hercules DJ Control MP3, offers a vigorous set of features yet remains easy-to-use and reasonable for a wide audience of music fans. DJ Mixer, highlighting has an easy-to-use graphical interface that lets you automate common tasks like beat mixing automatic-gain master-tempo record mixes automatic beat and tempo detection allows you to easily match two songs for a perfect transition.

DJ Mixer, consolidated our experience by consulting with professional DJs and submitting a survey to some DJs throughout the global which enabled us to confirm their needs and expectations states. On the basis of these studies and our own expertise in digital audio systems DJ Mixer,  designed a next-generation of Hercules DJ Control MP3, a professional solution offering enhanced performance comfort solidity and precision.

The Hercules RMX, cosmological features include a solid metal casing broad surface well-designed accessible buttons and knobs, precise and comprehensive controls a built-in audio interface with 4 inputs & 4 outputs and all USB bus powered! Get ready to see how the Hercules DJ Control MP3, is the most comprehensive digital dual mixing deck in its category.

----------


## rolandgill

Thanks for contributing to my interests. As a new look i can check it out.

----------

